# Can mobility and communication dwelling units overlap?



## Yikes (May 4, 2018)

CBC 11B and ADA requires 5% of dwelling units to be mobility accessible (MA), and 2% of units to be communication accessible (CA) for visual and hearing impairments.
Can, or should, there be any overlap, where some units would have both of these features?

For example, on a project with 100 units of the same general type:

Can units #1-5 be MA, and units #4 and #5 also be CA?
Or should units #1-5 be MA, and other units #6 and #7 be CA?


----------



## mp25 (May 4, 2018)

not familiar with cbc, but ADA 224.4 provides the minimum number of CA units required  and 224.5 states that at least one unit mobility unit must have communication features, with no more than 10% of CA's in MA's counting for the total requirement of the 2% of all rooms.


----------



## mp25 (May 4, 2018)

never mind... this isn't transient lodging (I'm working on a hotel now and my brain automatically went there). Now that i read the applicable section I understand your questions but can't add anything worthwhile.


----------



## mark handler (May 5, 2018)

Can they....i have seen nothing prohibiting it
Should they, probably not


----------



## north star (May 5, 2018)

*$ ~ $*

Yikes,

As ***Mark Handler*** has stated, there is nothing to prohibit
the overlapping......My question(s) would be the costs ?
Is it cost feasible to provide the dual capabilities in the units
if only half are actually needed \ used ?

*$ ~ $*


----------



## Yikes (May 7, 2018)

North star, you were asking about cost:  I have a new client who is asking me if their recently remodeled existing building is ADA compliant; so basically, they already spent their money and now they're asking the question.  They have a 100% overlap on MA and CA units.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (May 9, 2018)

Not to say that I am right or wrong, but I have designed the two to overlap.  I don't believe that the cost would be any different if they overlapped or were separate units.


----------

